# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أريد مثالا للسلم حالا

## أروان بن آدم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 
يجوز عند الشافعية السَّلَمُ حَالاًّ وَمُؤَجَّلاً خلافا للجمهور فإنهم لا يجوِّزون السلم حالا.

 لا أتصور كيف يحدث السلم حالا، أرجو أن يُبَيَّنَ لي بمثالٍ السلمُ حالا، وجزاكم الله خيرا

الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
>  
> يجوز عند الشافعية السَّلَمُ حَالاًّ وَمُؤَجَّلاً خلافا للجمهور فإنهم لا يجوِّزون السلم حالا.
> 
>  لا أتصور كيف يحدث السلم حالا، أرجو أن يُبَيَّنَ لي بمثالٍ السلمُ حالا، وجزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كعقد الاستصناع عند من يرى أنه عقد سلم لا عقدًا مستقلًا، وقد عرض عقد الاستصناع على المجمع الفقهي فقرر ما يلي:
1 - بيان جنس المستصنع ونوعه وقدره وأوصافه المطلوبة.
2 - أن يحدد فيه الأجل.
3 - يجوز في عقد الاستصناع تأجيل الثمن كله، أو تقسيطه إلى أقساط معلومة لآجال محددة.
4 - يجوز أن يتضمن عقد الاستصناع شرطًا جزائيًا بمقتضى ما اتفق عليه العاقدان ما لم تكن هناك ظروف قاهرة.

----------


## أروان بن آدم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 لعلك لم تقرأ جيدا ما كتبتُ لأن عقد الاستصناع مؤجل لا حَالٌّ:
 يجوز عند الشافعية السَّلَمُ حَالاًّ وَمُؤَجَّلاً خلافا للجمهور فإنهم لا يجوِّزون السلم *حَالاًّ*.
 لا أتصور كيف يحدث السلم حالا، أرجو أن يُبَيَّنَ لي بمثالٍ السلمُ *حالًّا*، وجزاكم الله خيرا

 أرجو أن تعطوا لي مثالاالحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
السلم الحال مثل أن يأتي المشتري البائعَ ويقول له : أريد منك سلعة كذا بوصف كذا وكذا ، بشرط أن تكون السلعة ( المسلم فيه ) مقدروا عليها من البائع وقت العقد لتسليمها له طبق الأوصاف المحددة سواء كانت السلعة عنده بالفعل أم ليست عنده ،كأن يذهب ليشتريها له من بائع آخر فيعطيها للمشتري.
فالشافعة أجازوا السلم الحال سواء كانت السلعة عنده أو ليست عنده.

وقد ذهب شيخ الإسلام إلى جواز السلم حالا بشرط أن يكون المسلم فيه عند البائع ممتلكا له بالفعل حتى لا يقع في النهي " لا تبع ما ليس عندك ".
فهو رحمه الله يرى جواز السلم الحال إن كانت السلعة عند البائع، ولا يجوز إن لم تكن عنده .
والمسألة بين الشافعي وبين شيخ الإسلام في جواز السلم حالا تفترق في نقطة وجود المسلم فيه عنده ويملكه، من عدمها . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
>  لعلك لم تقرأ جيدا ما كتبتُ لأن عقد الاستصناع مؤجل لا حَالٌّ:


جزاك الله خيرًا، بالفعل لم أقرأ جيدًا

----------


## أروان بن آدم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 
 عفوا، أريد أن أتأكد، هل فهمتُ أم لا:

 أذهب عند الشركة تبيع كومبيوترات، في الاستقبال يبيعون لي كومبيوترا موصوفا في العرض، أدفع المال دون أن أرى الكمبيوتر المعيَّنَ بل رأيت واحدا في العرض ثم بعد أن دفعتُ المال ووقّعت العقد، أذهب إلى مكتب آخر من الشركة كي أستسلم كمبيوترا ما، بشرط أن يكون بالأوصاف المقررة كما رأيتُ واحدا في العرض.

أهذا هو السلم الحال الذي أجازه الشافعي وحرمه الجمهور؟
 
الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
نعم أخي الكريم .

----------


## أروان بن آدم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 
 جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ المديني

 1-  هل لديك شيء يرجِّح أحد القولين في السلم الحال سوى التيسير؟

 *- عندي أسئلة أخرى في فقه البيع، منها (ولو عرفتَ اختلافا فَشُكْرًا لذكره):
*
 2- هل يصح دفع كل الثمن وينعقد البيع والمشتري لا يقبض المبيع إلا بعد أيام؟ والمبيع هنا ليس موصوفا بل معينا. مثال: شخص يأتي في دكانا ويشتري سلعة مشاهَدة فيدفع الثمن ولا يقبض المبيع ويتركه عند البائع على أنه أمانة عند البائع فهذه السلعة صارت غيرَ مِلك للبائع فلا يجوز له أن يتصرف فيه، ثم بعد أيام يأتي المشتري ويقبض السلعة. هل هذا صحيح؟

 3- هل يصح عقد البيع على أن المبيع لا يُقْبَضُ إلا بعد مدة ولا يُدْفَعُ الثمن إلا بعد مدة؟ مثال: شخص يأتي في دكانا ويقول للبائع: بع لي هذه السلعة بكذا وكذا ويوافق البائع وعندهما قد تم البيع، ولكن المشتري لا يدفع الثمن ولا يقبض المبيع وينصرف ثم يرجع يوما آخر كي يدفع الثمن ويقبض المبيع، هل انعقد البيع من حيث لا يجوز للبائع أن يتصرف في هذا المبيع بل هو أمانة عنده؟ 

الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
التيسير والحاجة تدعو إليه ، والله أعلم .
واعلم أن الفرق بين بيع السلم يقع البيع على موصوف في الذمة، أما بيع ما ليس عندك يقع البيع على شيء معين يملكه الغير أثناء إجراء العقد .
أما في مسألتك :
*2 - هل يصح دفع كل الثمن وينعقد البيع، والمشتري لا يقبض المبيع إلا بعد أيام؟ والمبيع هنا ليس موصوفا بل معينا. مثال: شخص يأتي في دكان ويشتري سلعة مشاهَدة فيدفع الثمن ولا يقبض المبيع ويتركه عند البائع على أنه أمانة عند البائع فهذه السلعة صارت غيرَ مِلك للبائع فلا يجوز له أن يتصرف فيه، ثم بعد أيام يأتي المشتري ويقبض السلعة. هل هذا صحيح؟

نعم صحيح ولا أعلم خلافا في ذلك ، لأن ترك السلعة هنا عند البائع أمانة لا إشكال فيه ، لأنه في حقيقة الأمر قد تسلمها ولكن قال للبائع: سأتركها عندك أمانة .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

3 - الحالة الثالثة إذا لم تكن مواعدة وتم البيع بالفعل تصح ما لم تكن ذهبا أو فضة . والله أعلم .

----------


## أروان بن آدم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 
يا شيخ أبا مالك! جزاك الله خيرا، لقد أفدتَني في ما كان عندي شبهات، باب البيع في الفقه يجعلني حتى الآن أتحير في بعض الصور 
قلتَ: الحالة الثالثة إذا لم تكن *مواعدة* وتم البيع بالفعل تصح ما لم تكن ذهبا أو فضة 

ما ذا تقصد بالضبط بقولك "إذا لم تكن *مواعدة*"؟ أن البيع لم يتم لأنَّ الطرفَين تواعدا على انعقاد البيع لسلعة معينة بثمن معين في وقت معين؟ 
الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
لأن المواعدة ليست بيعا في الحقيقة ، إنما هو وعد بالبيع ، فإذا رجع أحد الطرفين فهل عليه جزاء ؟ فيه خلاف .
أما الصورة التي ذكرتَها فقد تم البيع بالفعل وترك السلعة أمانة.

----------


## أروان بن آدم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 
 أشكرك لهذه الأجوبة المفيدة يا شيخ المديني، بارك الله فيك.

  لا بد من دفع الثمن عند العقد في السلم، فالسؤال: إذا اشترى شخص سلعةً موصوفة غير معينة بالمراسلة أو التليفون أو الإنترنت و"ينعقد" البيع بهذه الوسيلة، ويرى مثلها في صورة شمسية ولا عينها، ثم لا يدفع الثمن إلا عند تَسَلُّمِهَا عندما تَصِلُهُ في بيته، فهل يصح هذا البيع؟

 وإذا لم يصح، فماذا يفعل المشتري بالسلعة علمًا أن الشركة ترفض الإقالة؟ هل هذه السلعة مِلْكٌ للمشتري؟

 وكذلك للبيوع الفاسدة من هذا القبيل، ماذا يفعل المشتري بالمبيع الذي حصل عليه ببيع فاسد؟ طبعا، المبيع ليس حراما بالذات كالنجاسة والخمر. 
الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> [LEFT]
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
>  لا بد من دفع الثمن عند العقد في السلم، فالسؤال:
> إذا اشترى شخص سلعةً موصوفة غير معينة بالمراسلة أو التليفون أو الإنترنت و"ينعقد" البيع بهذه الوسيلة، ويرى مثلها في صورة شمسية ولا عينها، ثم لا يدفع الثمن إلا عند تَسَلُّمِهَا عندما تَصِلُهُ في بيته، فهل يصح هذا البيع؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله بركاته .
لابد من عدم العقد إلا بعد أن ترى السلعة ثم تدفع المبلغ ، وإلا لم يكن ذلك فعليك بدفع الثمن مقدما على وصف مخصوص للسلعة على أن يكون بيع سلم كما تقدم ، أو تدفع عربونا مقدما فإذا رأيت السلعة ورغبت فيها فأكمل دفع المبلغ بالكامل ، وبيع العربون جائز بشروطه المعروفة.

----------


## أروان بن آدم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 عفوًا يا شيخ المديني، كنتُ في الانتظار من سؤالي هذا:  

- ماذا يفعل المشتري بالمبيع الذي حصل عليه  ببيع فاسد؟ طبعا، المبيع ليس حراما بالذات كالنجاسة والخمر.

الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
إذا وقع المسلم في بيع فاسد ، فإنه يرد المبيع إلى البائع ولا يحصل به ملك ، ويعلمه بأن البيع على هذه الصفات لا يصح .
قال ابن قدامة في المغني: فإن حكمنا بفساد العقد، لم يحصل به ملك سواء اتصل به القبض، أو لم يتصل. ولا ينفذ تصرف المشتري فيه ببيع، ولا هبة ولا عتق ولا غيره. وبهذا قال الشافعي. انتهى.

وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى تفصيل عندهم وهو أن التصرف الفاسد يفيد الملك بالقبض المأذون فيه، ويملك القابض التصرف فيه ببيع أو هبة أو صدقة أو غير ذلك .

----------


## أروان بن آدم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 
 *حكم العقد الفاسد:*

http://www.alifta.net/Fatawa/fatawaDetails.aspx?BookID=2&Vi  ew=Page&PageNo=1&PageID=13529

http://www.al-islam.com/Page.aspx?pageid=695&BookID=51  0&PID=13104&SubjectID=20645


*بيع العين الغائبة المملوكة للبائع ولكنها غير مرئية:*

فأجازه إذا كانت موصوفة جمهور الفقهاء من الحنفية والمالكية وهو إحدى الروايتين في مذهبي الحنابلة والشافعية، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وهي المعتمدة عند الحنابلة، وأجازه الحنفية ولو لم توصف وهذا المرجوح.

قال المالكية والحنابلة يثبتُ الخيارُ في حالة عدم موافقة الصفة لواقع السلعة فقط. وأثبت الحنفيةُ الخيارَ في البيع على الصفة وهي غائبةٌ مطلقًا، أي: سواء وافقت الصفةُ واقع السلعة أم لم توافق.

http://yasaloonak.net/2016/02/%D8%AD%D9%83%D9%85%D9%8F-%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B9%D9%90-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%8A%D9%86  %D9%90-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%BA%D8%A7%D8%A6  %D8%A8%D8%A9%D9%90-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88%D8%B5  %D9%81/

http://library.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=2171&i  dto=2171&bk_no=94&ID=582

شكرا يا شيخ المديني، قد أفدتَني، وإنَّ هذه المناقشة لقد دفعتني إلى أن أحقِّق بعض الأشياء كالفرق بين بيع العين الغائبة المملوكة للبائع وبين السلم الحال، فبما فهمتُ للسلم الحال لا بد أن يكون الْمُسْلَمُ فيه غَيرَ مملوكٍ للبائع سواء أكان عنده أو عند غيره.

والله أعلم.

 ولا يزال فقه البيع يشكل علي.

 رَبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا. اللَّهُمَّ فَقِّهْنِي في الدِّينِ عَقِيدَةً وَأَحْكَامًا وَخُلُقًا وأَنْ أَعْمَلَ بِمَا عَلَّمْتَني، اللَّهُمَّ فَقِّهْنِي في الدِّينِ.

الحمد لله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

